# delaying dates



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi all,
i was due to start down regging 24th aug, unfortunately other couple couldn't do these dates so it was prosponded until 1st sep. This has really messed things up as egg collection is due 27th sep and embies back in 30th (sat). This is my partners stag wkend which is booked and paided for. Im gutted as he is very reluctant to cancel it and I'm not willing to wait till November to start the cycle. (Cant do October due to wedding and honeymoon). Is there anyway the dates for egg collection can be delayed by a few days Dont want to ask my clinic as i don't want them to think we are not committed. Plus i want to kill my partner as he is so bloody selfish. We have waited two years for this and his bloody stag wkend is more important!! Of course he is denying it but there has been no offer of cancelling or rearranging it!

sorry about the rant xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the other couple the dates you have been giving are all esitmated depending on how you react to the drugs and when you D/R you might have to a bit longer depending on the other woman you might not stimm for 2 weeks might be 10 days they just try and give you the closes dates but they all have room for movement,

I know you have waited 2 years for this but it seems you do have a lot going on getting married etc, it might be worth asking the clinic for worse case as it you are d/r for a longer time or stimms i'm not sure when your getting married but you might not have enough time, esp as you should try and rest for at least 3 days after transfer,

I was going to start in June my own cycle but have waited till end of aug now and its been good to get in tip top shape and get my head around things so maybe waiting till after the wedding would be a good idea ?

Good Luck, 
Sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still waiting for my dates!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi williasms  

Did you get any more infor from the clinic, Have you sorted any thing out about the dates, 
I have just re read your message, and you said DP is away on day of transfer i know how much you would want him there but could your mum come or a close friend if there really isnt anyway of him coming this way it would save you re arranging, 
Here's hoping it works out in the end for you and he can be with you, 

Good luck do let us know 
xxx Sara xxx


----------



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

all is sorted! have delayed dates by another week. It now falls on my hen wkend. But i dont care as ive waited so long and had to change it so many times i couldnt care less!!
If all the dates go to plan, should find out if its worked on our wedding day. I cant see it being positive as we wouldnt be that lucky to have a wedding present that good! But at least if it doesnt work we have the wedding and honeymoon to look forward to, and keep my mind busy rather than dwelling on the negative!
thanks for the replys xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad it's sort OMG how wonderful to have a ^bfp^ as a wedding present pls dont be negivite about it you have every chance of this working i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, 

~ where you off to on honeymoon ? ~


----------



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

Ive got to be negative as ive got my hopes up so many times (clomid) That its easier to deal with if i dont gat a BFP!!

Were off to turkey. Never really fancied it but as we are getting married in late october our options for honeymoons was small. Every where was either out of season, monsoon season or cold!! were all inclusive so if it its a BFN i can get drunk every night for free!!!!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh hun i know what you mean about trying to protect yourself as i too have built my self up many a month with clomid, this time however being that it's IVF i feel it has a much bigger chance of working so i am trying to believe, 

Some friends of mine went to turkey last year and had a great time think it was 4-5 * and they said the food was lovely they got very drunk and also shopping was cheap but i beleive turkey is full of fakes i.e bags, purses etc needless to say you know what present i got  

It really dosent matter where you go on honeymoon even blackpool as long as your together and you enjoy just being away starting married life, 
I wish you lot of luck 
Sara xxx


----------

